# Hi! I'm new!



## ILM❤️ISF (Nov 16, 2014)

Hello Uber people!

I just joined Uber (in San Diego) and am waiting for my account to be activated. I have a bunch of questions, and I appreciate anyone willing to read through all my gibberish to help me figure all this out!

I am using Uber's car lease program because I did not have one of my own. I just got my car yesterday, a 2015 Prius, and I am very excited to start driving! I am concerned with my lease payments because they are insanely high, but since I had my last car repo'd after losing my job, have been an unemployed bum for almost a year because I just can't seem to be able to get past a job interview (I always interview well, I am just not ever the one selected for the position), and am reaching the end of all my available unemployment extensions while I am enrolled in school, I am at the end of my rope, out of options, and pretty much have nothing left to lose, so I decided it was worth the chance.

I read everything I could find on Uber, Lyft, and Sidecar with an open but skeptical mind, and I am hoping this will work out well enough to at least keep me in a car (my dream car by the way), a roof over my head, and food in my tummy until I graduate next year and start my real career. I don't expect to be making $70k a year as claimed by Uber, but I am hoping for something in the $35-40k range (more than double what I am trying to survive on now). Is that a realistic expectation? 

Does anyone have any experience or understanding of how the Uber lease works? As I understood it from Uber's website, it was going be around $20 per day (I figured a little higher for me since my credit is tanked) for 48 months after which I could buy off the lease for $1. I was thinking "damn right I better be able to buy the car for a buck after 48 months" because it came out to almost double the value of the car (which I was still willing to do since I am in such a desperate spot). As it was explained to me by the dealer I got my car from, I have $210 per week payments for the first 52 weeks and $191 per week payments for the next 52 weeks, after which I would then be able to buy off the lease for the $1, which comes out to a much more reasonable cost (closer to a normal payoff of the car, just all smooshed up into a 2 year lease instead of a standard 5 or 6 year purchasing finance term). As I continue my research of what I can expect driving for Uber and looking for tips, I am still coming across comments regarding the lease doubling the cost of the car, but I cannot tell how valid or informed the complainants are. There are a lot of accusations of Uber scamming drivers but not much articulation beyond that. I am a paranoid little freak by nature and take most of what I hear, especially something as perfect for me as this, with a grain of salt, but everyone I know who has used Uber loves it and those who claim to know someone who drives say they can make $6-7k per month. I know I can talk to the dealer again or my Uber rep, but now I am starting to feel silly that I may not have comprehended the terms like I thought I had and don't want to look like a gullible doofus, and I don't want fluffy puppies and butterflies assurances from an Uber recruiter. I would like any info I could get from an actual driver.

Would I be allowed to work for Lyft and Sidecar too if I wished, or am I dedicated solely to Uber as long as I am leasing the car through them?

Also, what does pax mean? I can assume from context that it is the passenger(s), but what does it stand for?

Thanks!!


----------



## Jeeves (Apr 10, 2014)

Oh no, say it isn't so. Fluffy puppies.

Welcome to the forum. Pax means passengers. Take the oncoming replies with that grain of salt.


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

Welcome to the site. I believe the lease is 52 months long. Your first 52 weekly payments are slightly higher. Then the remaining lower weekly payment is for the remaining 40 months. So your total payments will be about $44k. If yours is 48 months long, then it should be a little less in total. Generally the uber leases come close to doubling the car price. The main benefit is you can bail out on the lease early with a relatively minimal termination fee, assuming you keep miles below a certain amount.

See here for example:
https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber-auto-financing.6366/page-4#post-80840


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Hey @ILM❤️ISF , welcome to the forum!

Some answers for you, in no particular order:
Pax is just short for passenger.
You can drive for Lyft & SideCar too.
You will Not be paying $20/day for your Prius lease. It's about $30/day.
The term of the lease is 48 months or 52 months, not 2 years.
An experienced FT Driver who works smart, should be able to earn about $35K/Yr after expenses at the current rates. @SupaJ might be able to help you with more specificity.


----------



## Elite Uber Driver (Nov 15, 2014)

Your first 20-25 rides per week will be going to pay for your lease only. Not counting insurance, fuel, maintenance, etc. Just your lease.

You will probably actually start earning some net earnings at about the 35 ride mark each week, provided you work every week and take no weeks off for the next 4-5 years.


----------



## SupaJ (Aug 12, 2014)

Eh not sure how i can help. Those leases are brutal, it's a payday loan times 5 years. Smarter way would be to open up craigslist and rent a car from an individual, you'd pay more a week but wouldn't be tied up for 4-5 yrs. Whats done is done. Work at least 10 hours Mon-Thur, Fri-Sun work as many hours as you possibly can and feel driving safely. Just make sure you get the prime hours in, 7pm to 3am. But you also study so not sure how that's gonna play into that schedule. If you can get at least 60 hrs in you shouldn't have a problem grossing $1400 for a week, minus 20% cut to your employer, minus your payment to shark loan for prius, minus gas (the only positive thing in your case, you should average 35-40 mpg). Your net will be $500 on bad weeks, $700 on good one. $600 average for 60 hours, $10/hr. 
Work hard, stay positive, use your head - and you will be ok. Or at least better then on unemployment.


----------



## SDUberdriver (Nov 11, 2014)

ILM❤️ISF said:


> Hello Uber people!
> 
> I just joined Uber (in San Diego) and am waiting for my account to be activated. I have a bunch of questions, and I appreciate anyone willing to read through all my gibberish to help me figure all this out!
> 
> ...


_May I suggest you obtain your TCP Permit,then apply and receive your airport permit. Thats your money maker&#8230;..._


----------



## Orlando_Driver (Jul 14, 2014)

Lol....you'll be living in that car !!


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

ILM❤️ISF said:


> Hello Uber people!
> 
> I just joined Uber (in San Diego) and am waiting for my account to be activated. I have a bunch of questions, and I appreciate anyone willing to read through all my gibberish to help me figure all this out!
> 
> ...


Isn't there a better way to try out this driving gig?

You ARE signing up for a 4+ year jail term, with no experience in the transport business. You are partnering with a single source of income who has a history of dropping rates and slipping out of pay gaurentees with clever wording.

Can you physically sit in a car for 50-70 hours a week to make targets? For 4 years?

Try out the business first, using other people's hardware, see if you're cut out for the gig.

Took me 3yrs before I had a handle on cab driving before I bought into the business. Don't be fooled, that is exactly what you are buying into except the fares aren't regulated and you can't get cash street work

Baby steps first in business. Pick your business partners carefully that you can trust and be prepared for hits such as ill health and mechanical breakdowns that WILL OCCUR.


----------



## ILM❤️ISF (Nov 16, 2014)

SDUberdriver said:


> _May I suggest you obtain your TCP Permit,then apply and receive your airport permit. Thats your money maker&#8230;..._


How do I do that? How much does it cost?


----------



## ILM❤️ISF (Nov 16, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> Isn't there a better way to try out this driving gig?
> 
> You ARE signing up for a 4+ year jail term, with no experience in the transport business. You are partnering with a single source of income who has a history of dropping rates and slipping out of pay gaurentees with clever wording.
> 
> ...


No, I have no way to try it out beforehand. With about 6 weeks left of unemployment, I need to find a way to generate some kind income as soon as possible, and this has been the only thing that has that possibility without me having to drop out of school again or work multiple jobs. Like I said, I don't expect to get rich from this job, just kept going until I graduate next year (about 9 months). I am trying to not look at the crazy lease payments as regular car payments that I got stuck with and require a job to keep up with, but rather compare them to the lease rates cabbies have to pay to the cab companies in order to be able to work and just figure out income from there. I don't consider the gas, insurance, and maintenance as any kind of additional "Uber" expense because if I had my own car and any other type of job, I would be paying similar expenses because I drive a ton just for fun. I just wanted to get a better understanding of the dynamics of the lease because there seems to be (as I expected) more limitations than Uber's website disclosed. I am fairly good at deciphering legal terminology, but with all the lessor/lessee, assignee, here forth, hereto, except thou, section 45793DHJ.2 per blah, blah, blah that seems to be setting terms different than what was verbally explained to me at the dealer, I'm a little confused. Not surprised really, just confused.

Also, from the website and the sales pitch I got, it was my understanding that even though I am leasing the car so I can drive for Uber, it was still my car and I could "do what I want with it", meaning drive it to the grocery store, school, or the mall or something, but the contract says "Lessee (me) will lease the Vehicle exclusively for business and commercial purposes as a livery vehicle to meet riders' requests conveyed through Uber during the term of the Lease. Lessee acknowledges that lease of the vehicle for exclusively business and commercial purposes is a material inducement for the Lessor to enter into this Lease." Does that mean that I still have to take the damned bus to school?


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

A $45,000.00 Toyota Prius to make minimum wage.... yes, UberX is a minimum wage gig if you do more than work "peak" or "surge" hours.

So Use at most $10.00 per hour as the figure to project your earnings, you CAN drive for Lyft also, or Sidecar.

drive the car as you wish, nobody reads the contract or is reasonably expected to have done so.


----------



## ILM❤️ISF (Nov 16, 2014)

SupaJ said:


> Eh not sure how i can help. Those leases are brutal, it's a payday loan times 5 years. Smarter way would be to open up craigslist and rent a car from an individual, you'd pay more a week but wouldn't be tied up for 4-5 yrs. Whats done is done. Work at least 10 hours Mon-Thur, Fri-Sun work as many hours as you possibly can and feel driving safely. Just make sure you get the prime hours in, 7pm to 3am. But you also study so not sure how that's gonna play into that schedule. If you can get at least 60 hrs in you shouldn't have a problem grossing $1400 for a week, minus 20% cut to your employer, minus your payment to shark loan for prius, minus gas (the only positive thing in your case, you should average 35-40 mpg). Your net will be $500 on bad weeks, $700 on good one. $600 average for 60 hours, $10/hr.
> Work hard, stay positive, use your head - and you will be ok. Or at least better then on unemployment.


Ha ha! "But you also study ..."; that's cute!

I'm not too worried about my studies as I have been having a fairly easy time of it so far and have gotten away with procrastinating until last minute enough to know I can knock out my homework in just a couple of hours per week leaving plenty of downtime to drive. Apparently, I'm a natural nerd. I shouldn't have a problem getting in 50-60 hours of driving per week. When I'm not physically in class, I am parked on the couch watching Netflix. I figure I have to be wasting enough hours that I could be working watching Netflix that I could make a living out of it. If only ...


----------



## ILM❤️ISF (Nov 16, 2014)

grams777 said:


> Welcome to the site. I believe the lease is 52 months long. Your first 52 weekly payments are slightly higher. Then the remaining lower weekly payment is for the remaining 40 months. So your total payments will be about $44k. If yours is 48 months long, then it should be a little less in total. Generally the uber leases come close to doubling the car price. The main benefit is you can bail out on the lease early with a relatively minimal termination fee, assuming you keep miles below a certain amount.
> 
> See here for example:
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber-auto-financing.6366/page-4#post-80840


Thanks! I am reading the contract over again (yes, I did read it beforehand also) with your explanation in my head instead of the rushed promises of my sales guy, and it is jiving better with my original understanding from reading Uber's site. Quite painful, but better than nothing, I suppose, and still not as bad as the terms I've seen for cabbies.

And you're right about bailing on the lease early with minimal damage. I have had such a hard time getting and keeping my finances in order with crappy, menial jobs that I have 2 open car repos in 5 years, several defaulted credit cards, and the lousiest credit rating possible so if this doesn't work out, they can't really do much more to me. As long as it gets me through school so I don't have to drop out again, it will serve my purpose, and I get to drive a pretty car. If I get tired of paying out the wazoo for my car, I'll just terminate early as soon as I find better employment and declare bankruptcy. I have filed before, so I know it doesn't end my life, and I totally don't feel bad for dumping my creditors because they are all so predatory anyway. If Uber ends up being the same way, then serves 'em right!


----------



## ILM❤️ISF (Nov 16, 2014)

Oh, and also ...

Can I work anywhere in CA? I saw in another thread that that is an option, but with my lease shackles, I don't know if that will be one for me. I was hoping I could zip up to San Francisco once in a while for a change of scenery pseudo vacation and Uber people around as a way to learn the city better as the current goal of my entire existence centers around moving back up there as soon as freaking possible. I am originally from the Bay Area and have always dreamed of moving back, but with my limited job skills and the expense of moving, have yet to be able to work that out. I want to be able to move as soon as I am out of school down here, and it would be perfect if I could just take my little Uber job with me.


----------



## ILM❤️ISF (Nov 16, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Hey @ILM❤️ISF , welcome to the forum!
> 
> Some answers for you, in no particular order:
> Pax is just short for passenger.
> ...


Thanks! Yeah, it looks like a 52 month lease. The contract just has Lease Term as "52", so with "weeks" being the only verbalized measurement given to me so far, it was easy for me to interpret it as the two "52 week" portions of the entire lease. Oh well. At least my hopes weren't too high as I approached this whole deal as too-good-to-be-true-but-I-am-running-out-of-options-so-it-can't-hurt-to-just-try-it-and-see-what-happens-and-at-least-I-can-drive-my-dream-car-for-a-while level of skepticism. Ha!

I suppose there are worse deals out there.


----------



## ILM❤️ISF (Nov 16, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> A $45,000.00 Toyota Prius to make minimum wage.... yes, UberX is a minimum wage gig if you do more than work "peak" or "surge" hours.
> 
> So Use at most $10.00 per hour as the figure to project your earnings, you CAN drive for Lyft also, or Sidecar.
> 
> drive the car as you wish, nobody reads the contract or is reasonably expected to have done so.


I read over it but not in the detail that I have been able to do now, and with all the promises floating around, it was easy to overlook those two measly sentences. And even though I am fairly intelligent and have some experience reading through legal terminology, contracts can get ridiculous and confusing for lawyers sometimes, let alone a regular chick like me. I appreciate info that I can get directly from drivers themselves who don't benefit from recruitment commissions based off of any-means-necessary types of sales. Thank you!


----------



## ILM❤️ISF (Nov 16, 2014)

Orlando_Driver said:


> Lol....you'll be living in that car !!


Dude, that doesn't help.

Actually, I already considered that. I have a plan and everything, and it is almost an attractive sacrifice to save on rent, but I have a dog who is more important to me than some children are to their parents who will complicate matters. If it was just me, I might more seriously consider it. I could live in a Prius down by the river and become a motivational speaker and author and become a bajillionaire. It could happen.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

ILM❤️ISF said:


> No, I have no way to try it out beforehand. With about 6 weeks left of unemployment, I need to find a way to generate some kind income as soon as possible, and this has been the only thing that has that possibility without me having to drop out of school again or work multiple jobs. Like I said, I don't expect to get rich from this job, just kept going until I graduate next year (about 9 months). I am trying to not look at the crazy lease payments as regular car payments that I got stuck with and require a job to keep up with, but rather compare them to the lease rates cabbies have to pay to the cab companies in order to be able to work and just figure out income from there. I don't consider the gas, insurance, and maintenance as any kind of additional "Uber" expense because if I had my own car and any other type of job, I would be paying similar expenses because I drive a ton just for fun. I just wanted to get a better understanding of the dynamics of the lease because there seems to be (as I expected) more limitations than Uber's website disclosed. I am fairly good at deciphering legal terminology, but with all the lessor/lessee, assignee, here forth, hereto, except thou, section 45793DHJ.2 per blah, blah, blah that seems to be setting terms different than what was verbally explained to me at the dealer, I'm a little confused. Not surprised really, just confused.
> 
> Also, from the website and the sales pitch I got, it was my understanding that even though I am leasing the car so I can drive for Uber, it was still my car and I could "do what I want with it", meaning drive it to the grocery store, school, or the mall or something, but the contract says "Lessee (me) will lease the Vehicle exclusively for business and commercial purposes as a livery vehicle to meet riders' requests conveyed through Uber during the term of the Lease. Lessee acknowledges that lease of the vehicle for exclusively business and commercial purposes is a material inducement for the Lessor to enter into this Lease." Does that mean that I still have to take the damned bus to school?


You dont want to work multiple jobs? Yeah I guess there is some appeal in having to turn up for the same gig 50-70 hours a week - and be able to drive straight to class.

Your determination to be self sufficient and attachment to your dog is touching, but try and think what life will be like with 50+ hours a week ripped away from you to make a MARGIN above the amount you need to stump up every week.

How bad will your credit rating be if you mess this up?

I dunno what more to say- you are exactly the target that UBER so effectively snares in its trap.

You have a great spirit that I fear will be extinguished with the onerous task you are bringing onto youself.

Would Santander/Uber allow a 2nd driver to at least help share the pain?


----------



## SDUberdriver (Nov 11, 2014)

ILM❤️ISF said:


> How do I do that? How much does it cost?


www.*cpuc*.ca.gov Click on transportation,then click and read:Basic Information for Passenger Carriers and Applicants


----------



## LastGenerationHumanDriver (Oct 18, 2014)

I can't second enough the suggestion to NEVER get attached to their car lease program. It may seem good if you have no other options, but the profitability of doing this sort of thing has been on a steady downhill trajectory with no signs of relenting. You don't want to tie yourself to Uber's yoke for 2,3,4 years. 

Buying a very cheap, highly depreciated used car might make sense still if your expectations are not unreasonable ($10 / hr in crappy markets, $20-30 in good markets and during surge, net of operating expenses). But realize that this will keep dropping, that many people who fail to accurately account for all of the operating expenses of a vehicle are driving for less than minimum wage, or even for a loss in some cases, and that Uber has offered no indication that they care about drivers or are likely to material assuage these issues anytime in the near future.

Anyone who takes the Uber financing is a fool.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

ILM❤️ISF said:


> Hello Uber people!
> 
> I just joined Uber (in San Diego) and am waiting for my account to be activated. I have a bunch of questions, and I appreciate anyone willing to read through all my gibberish to help me figure all this out!
> 
> ...


My little story starting out goes like this.

Drove cabs casually between '86-'88. Lots of freedom, in the summer time I'd drive 3 x 18hr shifts in a row and have a 4 day weekend fishing or riding, or get the taxi base manager to roster me 7 days straight and take 2 weeks off on a road trip with friends.

No car payments, no maintenance schedules or time wasted managing the cab I drove. Made money, spent money living the life of Riley.

My Dad saw the good turnover I was making and challenged me to save enough to buy a car cash, to run as a cab. Easy done, so Dad went guarantor on the 125k I needed for a restricted taxi licence in late '88

The business loan with Australia's biggest bank started at 14% but grew to 21.5% during the recession of '91-'91. On 2 occasions after returning home from a longer than usual shift I didn't make it to the front door. I don't know how long I was out due to extreme exhaustion, but was awoken both times by my Cat Streaks licking and pawing my face.

Dad noticed things were going south, paid out the loan an restructured my payments to equal the average return he was getting from his investments 9%. That lifeline saved me.

I was not in control of economic conditions and rising interest rates, could only work harder. Thats what sends most businesses broke, circumstances that you have no control over.


----------



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

Don't forget about the taxes too... Quarterly payments are required. If you plan on getting $40k a year, be ready to fork over about 12k in taxes. 

Luckily nobody in this business has a net profit after expenses, so your tax liability will minimal.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

ILM❤️ISF said:


> Hello Uber people!
> 
> I just joined Uber (in San Diego) and am waiting for my account to be activated. I have a bunch of questions, and I appreciate anyone willing to read through all my gibberish to help me figure all this out!
> 
> ...


Bad move on your part , sorry to break you the bad news. What were you thinking, seriously


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

I'm not sure if you can drive anywhere in the state, best to email support, or try it and see.

I have only picked up / driven in Los Angeles and Ventura county so far.... Dropped off in Orange County and the Inland Empire, never picked up in either of the latter.


----------



## SupaJ (Aug 12, 2014)

ILM❤️ISF said:


> as soon as I find better employment and declare bankruptcy. I have filed before, so I know it doesn't end my life, and I totally don't feel bad for dumping my creditors because they are all so predatory anyway. If Uber ends up being the same way, then serves 'em right!


After this im kinda happy she got that "deal" and hope she fails miserably.
This is what's wrong with our society! "F them as long as im ok. Somedy will bail me out"


----------



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

ILM❤️ISF said:


> Thanks! I am reading the contract over again (yes, I did read it beforehand also) with your explanation in my head instead of the rushed promises of my sales guy, and it is jiving better with my original understanding from reading Uber's site. Quite painful, but better than nothing, I suppose, and still not as bad as the terms I've seen for cabbies.
> 
> And you're right about bailing on the lease early with minimal damage. I have had such a hard time getting and keeping my finances in order with crappy, menial jobs that I have 2 open car repos in 5 years, several defaulted credit cards, and the lousiest credit rating possible so if this doesn't work out, they can't really do much more to me. As long as it gets me through school so I don't have to drop out again, it will serve my purpose, and I get to drive a pretty car. If I get tired of paying out the wazoo for my car, I'll just terminate early as soon as I find better employment and declare bankruptcy. I have filed before, so I know it doesn't end my life, and I totally don't feel bad for dumping my creditors because they are all so predatory anyway. If Uber ends up being the same way, then serves 'em right!


Incurring a debt that you have no intention of paying will preclude you from getting a discharge... so if your intent is to not pay this lease, then maybe you could keep it to yourself. Big brother IS watching.

My two cents.


----------



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

ILM❤️ISF said:


> And even though I am fairly intelligent and have some experience reading through legal terminology, contracts can get ridiculous and confusing for lawyers sometimes, let alone a regular chick like me. Thank you!


 Sorry to pile on, but ..... kudos to you for doing your research after you signed your life away.


----------



## Greg (Sep 30, 2014)

Man you got yourself in to a slavery, if mirical happened you will be able to pay all that money, when I read that "promotion" I count how much it will be cost, and pay that money is not wise in other words I told them go to hell


----------



## LastGenerationHumanDriver (Oct 18, 2014)

Sold his soul to the company store....


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Sorry, but I have to weigh in with the naysayers on this one. Bail if it isn't too late! There is no way to come out ahead doing this kind of deal, and dumping your credit rating even further will very likely have a negative impact on your ability to get a good job once you graduate. Substandard car financing and leasing offered to people in order to lock them into deadend jobs is like the early days in this country when immigrants signed up for indentured servitude. What's next, debtor's prison?
There has been a recent thread here started by a partner who leased a car and then was deactivated (fired) by Uber. He was able to negotiate a deal to return the car with no further financial loss. Will you be so lucky?
*Run, don't walk, away from this deal! *


----------



## ILM❤️ISF (Nov 16, 2014)

SupaJ said:


> After this im kinda happy she got that "deal" and hope she fails miserably.
> This is what's wrong with our society! "F them as long as im ok. Somedy will bail me out"


I am in no way of the mindset of "F them as long as I'm OK. Somebody will bail me out". I was only saying that if Uber turns out to be a predatory scammer, then I won't care about bailing on my contract. I want this to work out, ideally, for a long time. Don't take a tiny bit of what I said out of context and slam me for it or make me out to be something I'm not.


----------



## ILM❤️ISF (Nov 16, 2014)

UberPissed said:


> Incurring a debt that you have no intention of paying will preclude you from getting a discharge... so if your intent is to not pay this lease, then maybe you could keep it to yourself. Big brother IS watching.
> 
> My two cents.


I have every intent on trying my best to make this work, but my experience with creditors has been that they don't care one crap about the damage they do to me with their empty promises, so I am not going to lose any sleep at night if I am forced into a bankruptcy. I was merely commenting on the bankruptcy option, and the fact that if Uber turns out to be a predatory scammer, I won't feel bad for bailing on the contract. I want this job to work out more than anything. Please do not take a tiny bit of what I was saying out of context to make me out to be something I am not.


----------



## ILM❤️ISF (Nov 16, 2014)

UberPissed said:


> Sorry to pile on, but ..... kudos to you for doing your research after you signed your life away.


I did as much research as I could before "signing my life away". If you don't have anything constructive to say, please don't post to my comment. I was seeking help and straightforward advice from actual Uber drivers rather than just the pitch from commissioned salesmen. Your smartass little jabs are useless and I have enough shit to deal with in my life with no help from anyone that I don't need you adding to it, especially when you know absolutely nothing about me. Quit being a dick.


----------



## ILM❤️ISF (Nov 16, 2014)

Older Chauffeur said:


> Sorry, but I have to weigh in with the naysayers on this one. Bail if it isn't too late! There is no way to come out ahead doing this kind of deal, and dumping your credit rating even further will very likely have a negative impact on your ability to get a good job once you graduate. Substandard car financing and leasing offered to people in order to lock them into deadend jobs is like the early days in this country when immigrants signed up for indentured servitude. What's next, debtor's prison?
> There has been a recent thread here started by a partner who leased a car and then was deactivated (fired) by Uber. He was able to negotiate a deal to return the car with no further financial loss. Will you be so lucky?
> *Run, don't walk, away from this deal! *


I'm pretty sure it is too late to bail. I am not expecting to really come out ahead or get rich from this gig; I just need to survive on it long enough to get me through school and into my real career. I cannot possibly dump my credit rating any more, so I am not worried about that. I have nothing left to lose and no other options, either for getting a car or a job. And my credit rating will not impact my future career. It has in the past, but not my new field. If Uber pulls some crap of not activating me, or deactivating me for no reason, then F if I am going to worry about negotiating any deals with them. I am a very hard and ethical worker, so I cannot see any reason they might have to fire me with cause. If they are that unprofessional as a business, then I am the one who will have issue with them, not the other way around.


----------



## ILM❤️ISF (Nov 16, 2014)

cybertec69 said:


> Bad move on your part , sorry to break you the bad news. What were you thinking, seriously


I was thinking that I only have 6 more weeks of unemployment payments before I become homeless, so I need to find a job now, seriously. After 3 years of unsuccessful searching, you start to have to think outside of the box.


----------



## ILM❤️ISF (Nov 16, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> You dont want to work multiple jobs? Yeah I guess there is some appeal in having to turn up for the same gig 50-70 hours a week - and be able to drive straight to class.
> 
> Your determination to be self sufficient and attachment to your dog is touching, but try and think what life will be like with 50+ hours a week ripped away from you to make a MARGIN above the amount you need to stump up every week.
> 
> ...


I'm already used to working 50+ hours a week to barely survive. I have worked 2 and 3 jobs at a time for years, so the idea of working a 50 hour week at just one job on my schedule is actually quite appealing.

My credit rating is already destroyed. It wasn't great to begin with even after doing well for a couple of years bumping it up a bit. This last little stint of unemployment just undid all my hard work, so I am starting over at the bottom again. I figured if this deal didn't work out as promoted, then I won't have actually lost much of anything, and at least I tried.

If all the crap I've already gone through in life hasn't extinguished my spirit yet, this definitely won't. I am entering with cautious hope while full well expecting another shoe to drop eventually.


----------



## evboy (Nov 12, 2014)

well, if your options are homeless or a crappy lease, i guess a crappy lease it is. if you do the lease, and save enough to buy a used corolla for 6k, can you get out of the lease with just a penalty. if so, it would be worth it.


----------



## ILM❤️ISF (Nov 16, 2014)

evboy said:


> well, if your options are homeless or a crappy lease, i guess a crappy lease it is. if you do the lease, and save enough to buy a used corolla for 6k, can you get out of the lease with just a penalty. if so, it would be worth it.


Possibly. I don't think breaking a lease is as bad as breaking a standard financed purchase. It at least wouldn't be worse, and I have survived a few of those. I would rather pay off the Prius though, even if it takes me 52 months and $45k to do it. I don't care about the overall costs; I just am hoping that it is doable as Uber is claiming. I love the car, and I love the whole idea of this job. I want to keep it for as long as possible, even after I graduate and get my real job. It is the perfect way for me to earn enough money to knock out all my bad debt instead of having to decalare bankruptcy again. It's not a death sentence, but it is definitely a harsh 10 years that I don't want to have to go through again.


----------



## Samename (Oct 31, 2014)

I have been driving awhile in SD. I have a newer Prius, with a conventional loan. I think you will net $10 an hour if you work 40 hours a week. It will be imperative that you do Lyft and Uber. Also important that you work late night Fridays and Saturdays as well as holidays. Also they are right if you can get a TCP permit get one.

Heres an example of my earnings this past weekend, which I would deem to be average. It will be lower during the week and could be higher late night weekends.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/11-hours-on-a-san-diego-weekend.7137/


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

ILM❤️ISF said:


> I was thinking that I only have 6 more weeks of unemployment payments before I become homeless, so I need to find a job now, seriously. After 3 years of unsuccessful searching, you start to have to think outside of the box.


Why don't you call our dear leader Obama, he is busy creating all these fantastic jobs for the American people "that's what got him re-elected by the blind", there are so many different job openings available I have a hard time choosing "BK, McDonalds, Taco Bell, 7Eleven, WallMart, Target"
Do what you need to do to survive, but this move might just put you in a deeper hole, well unless you are planing to sleep in your car, which most likely you will have to. Good Luck.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

ILM,
You mentioned that you do well in the interviews but never land the job. Do you think it is remotely possible that it is because of your credit history? Companies routinely do background checks these days, and some are really strict on who they hire. In some jobs where business travel and expenses are necessary, companies rely on employee's personal credit cards and then reimburse the employee. It is also hard to rent an apartment, etc with bad credit. From what I have read, you don't even benefit from making the lease payments, as they are not reported to the credit agencies.
As for deactivating, Uber does it to drivers who don't maintain a high rating from riders.
If you don't mind my asking, what are your career plans?


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

This is what tog have to deal with when your partner up with uber, not only crap from the clients, but also from corporate.









*Cancellation Rate*
*Cancellation Rate*

The average Uber partner cancels less than 5% of their trips. Last week, you canceled more than 25% of your trips, 5 times more than the average.

Canceling trips is frustrating for riders because it results in longer pick-up times and can make riders late to their destinations. It also hurts your earnings, because you lose out on the chance to complete a higher number of trips. Canceling should only occur in limited cases.

*How Can I Improve?*

The best way to reduce your cancellation rate is to complete the trips that you accept. If you are online and accept a trip, you should honor the commitment. We understand that there may be times when something extremely urgent comes up causing you to cancel the trip, but please keep these to a minimum.

Please reduce your cancellation rate if you want to continue to use the Uber platform.

*Have Questions?*

Send us an email at [email protected]or reply to this message. Thanks!

Uber NYC Operations Team

Uber Technologies, Inc. · Barbara Strozzilaan 101, 1083 HN Amsterdam, The Netherlands · www.uber.com

Unsubscribe









I want to accept 100% of my tips, but the ones that I cancel are more than 10 minutes away "logistically not possible, as client will not wait for that long" , I have traveled to pick up people for such trips but get canceled half way there, so I lose time and money which uber does not compensate me for, if you're customers are going to cancel on their ride request they should be charged, sorry but as a"partner" I can not be the only one taking these loses, not only am I losing that fare "and driving in circles in the city, try that for a few days" but since my radio is occupied by the customer that decides to cancel, at the same time I am losing another fare from a customer that needs a car. Also you can not expect me "I am not your employee" to travel more than 2-3 miles and longer than 10-15 minutes to pick up a customer that could be $8 fare which =$5 gross for me. 
I am not operating a charity organization, your app logistics is way off, which I have also heard from many of my passangers, the app says 5 minutes, while in REALITY it could be 10-15 minutes. 
Like I said, I want to accept 100% of the fares, but at the same time the customers who decide to cancel a job while the driver is heading their way in congested traffic should also pay a price, it can not only be a one way street, but I understand that you don't want to upset the clients, but at the same time have no regard out respect for your partners, as has been witnessed by your most recent actions. 
I will give you an instance of a passanger canceling after I arrive to pick them up right in front of their building door. I get dispatched while driving on the BQE, drive a mile plus to get off the next exit, drive around numerous blocks to get to their building, which took me 10 minutes, at the same time my radio was occupied by this client "I can not receive another dispatch from anyone else", then I arrive, send them a text message saying I am outside, wait 5 more minutes and then they cancel me, and that is not the first time this has happened, so before you send me threatening emails, I suggest you do some research "maybe have someone from your office get behind the wheel in nyc, and see if you would be singing the same tune, instead of sitting behind a computer screen thinking this is some kind of video game". My question is, who will compensate me for all those customer cancels, all I hear it's silence from Uber's end.

Sincerely,
Me

▼ Hide quoted text
On Nov 18, 2014 1:49 PM, "Uber NYC" <[email protected]> wrote:
*Cancellation Rate*
*Cancellation Rate*

The average Uber partner cancels less than 5% of their trips. Last week, you canceled more than 25% of your trips, 5 times more than the average.

Canceling trips is frustrating for riders because it results in longer pick-up times and can make riders late to their destinations. It also hurts your earnings, because you lose out on the chance to complete a higher number of trips. Canceling should only occur in limited cases.

*How Can I Improve?*

The best way to reduce your cancellation rate is to complete the trips that you accept. If you are online and accept a trip, you should honor the commitment. We understand that there may be times when something extremely urgent comes up causing you to cancel the trip, but please keep these to a minimum.

Please reduce your cancellation rate if you want to continue to use the Uber platform.

*Have Questions?*

Send us an email at[email protected] or reply to this message. Thanks!

Uber NYC Operations Team

Uber Technologies, Inc. · Barbara Strozzilaan 101, 1083 HN Amsterdam, The Netherlands · www.uber.com

Unsubscribe


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Elite Uber Driver said:


> Your first 20-25 rides per week will be going to pay for your lease only. Not counting insurance, fuel, maintenance, etc. Just your lease.
> 
> You will probably actually start earning some net earnings at about the 35 ride mark each week, provided you work every week and take no weeks off for the next 4-5 years.


poor bastard


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

ILM❤️ISF said:


> Hello Uber people!
> 
> I just joined Uber (in San Diego) and am waiting for my account to be activated. I have a bunch of questions, and I appreciate anyone willing to read through all my gibberish to help me figure all this out!
> 
> ...


I am going to be uncharacteristically sanguine and simply say WELCOME. Good luck. Just be aware that the wind is VERY strong and it is NOT at your back.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> You dont want to work multiple jobs? Yeah I guess there is some appeal in having to turn up for the same gig 50-70 hours a week - and be able to drive straight to class.
> 
> Your determination to be self sufficient and attachment to your dog is touching, but try and think what life will be like with 50+ hours a week ripped away from you to make a MARGIN above the amount you need to stump up every week.
> 
> ...


well said


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

ILM❤️ISF said:


> Dude, that doesn't help.
> 
> Actually, I already considered that. I have a plan and everything, and it is almost an attractive sacrifice to save on rent, but I have a dog who is more important to me than some children are to their parents who will complicate matters. If it was just me, I might more seriously consider it. I could live in a Prius down by the river and become a motivational speaker and author and become a bajillionaire. It could happen.


Uber prefers that drivers keep their cars "oder neutral"


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

ILM❤️ISF said:


> Thanks! Yeah, it looks like a 52 month lease. The contract just has Lease Term as "52", so with "weeks" being the only verbalized measurement given to me so far, it was easy for me to interpret it as the two "52 week" portions of the entire lease. Oh well. At least my hopes weren't too high as I approached this whole deal as too-good-to-be-true-but-I-am-running-out-of-options-so-it-can't-hurt-to-just-try-it-and-see-what-happens-and-at-least-I-can-drive-my-dream-car-for-a-while level of skepticism. Ha!
> 
> I suppose there are worse deals out there.


I disagree. I do not think that there are any "deals" out there that are this bad (ie. a bad car deal, on top of a bad employment deal).
Payday loans and "buy here/pay here" car loans are not as bad as the Uber/Sanatnder "deal".


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> Isn't there a better way to try out this driving gig?
> 
> You ARE signing up for a 4+ year jail term, with no experience in the transport business. You are partnering with a single source of income who has a history of dropping rates and slipping out of pay gaurentees with clever wording.
> 
> ...


tough love....well said


----------



## Carpe Xploitum (Nov 18, 2014)

SupaJ said:


> Eh not sure how i can help. Those leases are brutal, it's a payday loan times 5 years. Smarter way would be to open up craigslist and rent a car from an individual, you'd pay more a week but wouldn't be tied up for 4-5 yrs. Whats done is done. Work at least 10 hours Mon-Thur, Fri-Sun work as many hours as you possibly can and feel driving safely. Just make sure you get the prime hours in, 7pm to 3am. But you also study so not sure how that's gonna play into that schedule. If you can get at least 60 hrs in you shouldn't have a problem grossing $1400 for a week, minus 20% cut to your employer, minus your payment to shark loan for prius, minus gas (the only positive thing in your case, you should average 35-40 mpg). Your net will be $500 on bad weeks, $700 on good one. $600 average for 60 hours, $10/hr.
> Work hard, stay positive, use your head - and you will be ok. Or at least better then on unemployment.[/QUOTE
> 
> I'm also NU! and reading up to get informed. Boy are we living in a world more corporate classist and less wage integrity more every decade, PHEEW! Not all my Xestions are getting answered though:
> ...


----------



## osii (Aug 21, 2014)

If you really want to try this deal out, you need some money. You can't go in to this a broke ass. You're going to need almost a grand just to get you through to the first pay day. Buy a cheap car and do Lyft. And don't buy anything that can't get through the inspection. You can get something acceptable for Lyft for $2000. Add another $1,000 for insurance and to get you through the first 12 days until you get paid and to keep you afloat while you're trying to learn this deal. 

Keep your car clean and do not drive at night or drive intoxicated people around until you have been doing this for at least 60 days. Otherwise your ratings will tank and you will be deactivated.


----------



## ILM❤️ISF (Nov 16, 2014)

Older Chauffeur said:


> ILM,
> You mentioned that you do well in the interviews but never land the job. Do you think it is remotely possible that it is because of your credit history? Companies routinely do background checks these days, and some are really strict on who they hire. In some jobs where business travel and expenses are necessary, companies rely on employee's personal credit cards and then reimburse the employee. It is also hard to rent an apartment, etc with bad credit. From what I have read, you don't even benefit from making the lease payments, as they are not reported to the credit agencies.
> As for deactivating, Uber does it to drivers who don't maintain a high rating from riders.
> If you don't mind my asking, what are your career plans?


No, it's not the credit checks in most of the jobs I have applied for (some, yes, but I am always made aware if that is the issue). I don't know what the issue has been, just that I either don't hear anything back or I get an e-mail stating the position has been filled.

I am in school now for respiratory therapy. I have already talked to several hiring managers for local hospitals who have told me that my poor credit will not be an issue in any of the background checks they do. Where did you read that they do not report my payments to the credit agencies? I have had two vehicle leases in the past where my payment history had been reported, good or bad. I have never heard of a vehicle lease not reporting.


----------



## ILM❤️ISF (Nov 16, 2014)

If your posts are any indication of how you go through the rest of your lives, I can understand why some of you negative Nancys have had such poor experiences with Uber, and I seriously doubt that they are limited to Uber. Well, I am going to continue on with the attitude that this is going to be an awesome job and I will be fine! It will only be what I make of it.

I have yet to see anyone able to clearly define any scamming being done by Uber. Their lease deal was laid out on their website; I only needed some clarification after Toyota's salesmen ran through the contract so quickly, but the deal was what I had originally understood from Uber's website and was what I was already expecting when I signed up, so I was never duped or scammed. If you think it is a crappy deal, I can respect that, but it is not fair to trash Uber for offering it just because you don't like it, or point and laugh at someone who is trying to take advantage of their limited options in order to better themselves.

Thank you to those of you who offered sincere advice. I am excited to start driving and am looking forward to my new job!


----------



## SupaJ (Aug 12, 2014)

Santander deal is not really a lease, in its technical definition, and it's not reported to any credit bureau. So whether you make all payments on time or don't it will not affect your credit score. On other hand, when specialty lenders like that report you to collection agency - that does affect your score.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

ILM, I was going by statements in other threads that stated Santander does not report lease payment records to the credit reporting agencies. As you have seen already, SupaJ says the same thing. Good luck to you, and please post occasionally and let us know how it all works out for you.


----------



## ILM❤️ISF (Nov 16, 2014)




----------

